# Ten Reasons That The USA Will Be Destroyed



## Terral (Jun 25, 2009)

Greetings to All:

While there are hundreds, if not thousands, of reasons that the USA is worthy of utter obliteration off the face of this earth, this Topic concerns the *Top Ten Reasons* for what is now the horizon:   
*
Americans Are Naive, Foolish And Downright Stupid*

  1. The number one reason that the USA deserves destruction is for allowing *European Bankers* (Rothschild, Warburg, etc.) to start the Federal Reserve in *1913* (None Dare Call It Conspiracy by Gary Allen). 

  These *&#8220;Money Manipulators&#8221;* (Chapter 3) staged the *"Panic of 1907" *(story) to create the need in the minds of We The People for banking reform, which they offered in the *Federal Reserve Act* that called this *&#8216;privately-owned&#8217; central bank *into being. The stock market dropped 50 percent in value from the *&#8216;bank-created&#8217; recession* very much like the one you see on the American Landscape today. We see the same exact *&#8216;market liquidity&#8217; problems* in that *&#8216;created crisis&#8217;* in the same way that we have the Foreclosure Crisis and Mortgage Crisis and Banking Crisis and Credit Crisis being staged right now to ensure that *&#8216;banking reform&#8217; *leads We The People into a *Global Banking System* that is run by the same Banking Cartel that owns the Federal Reserve. 

  The valuation and printing of currency is an *Article 1, Section 8 provision of the U.S. Constitution* (link) that everyone here should stop and read. Your bought-and-paid-for Congressmen and Senators have spend the last 100 years handing over *Constitutional Authority over U.S. Currency* to FOREIGNERS who own the Federal Reserve that is no more &#8216;Federal&#8217; than Federal Express or Federal Hardware. The FED has become the middleman that prints up dollars to attach *their own interest rates*, which transforms the concept of a* &#8216;Silver/Gold Certificate&#8217;* into *&#8216;legal tender,&#8217; *which translates into *DEBT*. The FED has used this privately-owned central bank to siphon off American Wealth for the last century, so now your money is worthless; and their *New World Order &#8220;Plan&#8221; *is now to exterminate you, or make you a subject of their *CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State*. Why? That is easy: Americans are stupid . . . 

  2. The same international bankers lend the USA *&#8216;our own money&#8217;* stolen through the FED at even higher interest rates. 

  This reason for American Destruction shows the *Americans are so STUPID *that they are willing to allow the same international bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc.) to lend the USA our own money against the growing *National Debt* (100 Trillion+). Think about the concept of *&#8216;a federal reserve&#8217;* to realize that no such thing exists. If the FED held our money in some kind of &#8216;reserve,&#8217; then they would not have to print up even more worthless dollars each time Senor Bush and Senor Obama decided to start up another Stimulus Handout Plan. The FED has &#8216;shareholders&#8217; like any private corporation and each shareholder (Rothschild, Warburg, Morgan, Rockefeller, etc.) receives his share of the profits *from lending Americans THEIR OWN MONEY*. So, the international bankers put our money into their overseas banks (siphoning off American Wealth) to become the same money loaned back against the escalating national debt. While Americans think that foreigners are buying up American Debt in bonds and securities and commercial paper/property, many of these same people are using money that was taken in *FED interest rates on our own money*; which only adds insult to American Stupidity injury . . . 

  3. Americans Allow The *JFK Murder* To Remain Unsolved To This Day

  The same people who own the FED also murdered JFK in cold blood in broad daylight and right in front of the whole world &#8216;and&#8217; nobody in the *Rothschild/Warburg-controlled Govt* has done one thing about it. 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18mRE5sQrsM&feature=related"]Watch The Driver[/ame]

  The Secret Service murdered JFK in this Inside-Job Attack that marks the day that the White House was taken over by the *New World Order Elites* who own the Federal Reserve. Rather than solve this case, the FBI/CIA/NSA/DoD and all of their subordinate agencies ran with the *Official Cover Story* that pointed the finger of suspicion on somebody else. 

  4. 1970&#8217;s Gas Shortage Hoax 

  The Wiki Cover Story (Wiki) blames the *&#8220;Oil Crisis&#8221;* on Arabs and OAPEC proclaiming and *&#8220;embargo&#8221;* against the USA during the Yom Kippur War. All of that was a smokescreen to cover the fact that the same FED Owners were twisting arms (using Secretary Kissinger) to create the *"US-Saudi Arabian Join Commission on Economic Cooperation"* (link) that saw oil wealth denominated in FED-created U.S. Dollars. The War in Iraq was the result of Saddam Hussein moving away to other currencies than the dollar in *2000* (story), which also sees Iran doing the very same thing to become the new regime to topple. In other words, the *1970&#8217;s Oil Crisis* (using Nixon as NWO Puppet like Clinton, Bush and Obama) saw Americans waiting in lines to pay 3 dollars+ for gasoline, while these same Rothchild/Warburg Banking Elites continued their New World Order Plans behind the scenes. 

  5. Automakers Are Big Oil/FED Surrogates Forcing Americans To Drive Inferior Cars And Trucks 

  Stupid Americans have sat back and allowed Automakers to continue using outdated Induction Carburetor Technology (using droplets) over *Vaporization Carburetor Technology* invented by *Charles Nelson Pogue* (story) in the 1930&#8217;s.  You can download my patent pending information about *Vapor-Plasma Integrated Engines* (here) if anybody is interested. The short of a very long story is that Induction Carburetors (even injection systems) utilize *&#8216;droplets&#8217; of varying sizes* that never burn completely, which allows unspent energy and pollution to escape out the tailpipe, which sends 70 to 90 percent of the unburned fuel into the atmosphere to cause the Global Warming problem in the first place. Vaporizing the same fuel atomizes the droplets into a vapor that allows for *the 100 percent burn*, which increases gas mileage to between 100 and 300 miles per gallon (depending upon many variables) &#8216;and&#8217; reduces harmful emissions down to zero. However, Americans (and the world) allow the Big Oil Surrogates (automakers) to continue pumping out vehicles that get 10 to 30 miles per gallon, because of *the Stupidity Factor* making them worthy of utter annihilation from the face of the earth.

  6. Suppression Of Superior Medical Technologies To Increase Wealth To Medical Cartels

  The largest of 41,000 Lobbyists in Washington D.C. is none other than the Medical Lobby that uses billions and billions of dollars to ensure that things remain very much the same. The fact that We The Stupid Sheeple allow billions and billions in bribes to be passed back and forth on Capitol Hill EVERY YEAR is enough reason to destroy the USA without even mentioning these other nine reasons. Ten volumes of books could be written on this single topic, but this is my personal example: A new method of removing kidney stones was invented in 1993 in Press Medical Corporation Laboratories under the supervision of Dr. Mohammed Shibley (my USMB Topic) that Renal Stone Center Doctors (here in Pinellas Park, FL) were very excited about in the mid 1990&#8217;s.  

  My urinary system was manufacturing kidney stones at a rapid pace and I was suffering from hydronephrosis (link) on a regular basis, until I had my entire urinary system *pressurized for the removal of all kidney stones and calcium debris*. Dr. Shibley and I realized (I was president and CEO) that our new methods and devices could become the basis of an entirely new remote control surgery system that allows for the creation of *Controlled Pressurized Environments* (CPE&#8217;s) to enhance upper-renal surgery and procedures done all over the human body. My investors were all excited along with the doctors and we passed the tissue and animal tests with flying colors. The fact is that your human body was created to expand and contract, so long as the doctors obey all dilation and contraction timeframe protocols. Anyway, the doctors realized that using my new technology would eliminate a large part of their business where inferior technology creates the mucosal tears and abrasions that keep patients on the hook for more of their drugs and services. My investors pulled the plug and everything in the offices were ceased and all of my work went out the window and doctors have been using Stone Age methods ever since. Americans are treated like cattle for profit, because that is what We The People deserve . . . 

*Americans Are Idiots: 9/11 Proves That*

  7. Fight 93 Never Crashed Anywhere Near The Empty Shanksville Field (my Topic)

  There has never been a more *&#8216;cut and dry&#8217; Inside-job* (my blog) *murder case* than what we see right here in the Flight 93/Shanksville Hoax. Just click on *the picture* (pic or here) and take a good long look into the empty hole that We The Stupid Sheeple want to call a crashed 100-ton Jetliner. Click on the *little video clip* (here) that takes you right down for an up-close and personal look into the empty hole that has *grass growing on all the inclines* (pic).  Then click on the picture of the *U.S. Geological Survey Photograph* taken on *April 20, 1994* (pic) to see the empty hole that preexists the 9/11 attacks. And yet, a majority of Americans would rather believe *Official Cover Story LIES* (my Topic), than simply stand up for &#8216;the&#8217; 911Truth. Fine. I withdrew my constant pleading and intercession for *this godless nation* on *April 20, 2009* at exactly *3:30 PM* (that post), which became the impetus for starting this thread in the first place. Again, the inability for Americans to wake-the-hell-up and see the differences between *an EMPTY HOLE* and *a crashed 100-ton Jetliner* is reason enough, all by itself, for the USA to be destroyed. Period. The error of stupid Americans right here has allowed *a liar and a murderer of innocent Americans* to sit and rule from a corrupt White House for eight long years, so that Senor Obama can pick up the baton and continue waving the banner of Totalitarian Fascism that Americans also deserve. 

  8. Flight 77 Never Crashed Anywhere Near The Pentagon (What Really Happened)

  While the Flight 93 Case is very easy to figure out (empty hole), this 9/11 Pentagon Case requires some investigation for drawing the right conclusions. The fact is that we have* plenty of photographs* (pic and pic and pic) taken &#8216;before&#8217; the roof collapsed at 10:15 AM demonstrating clearly that *no 100-ton Jetliner crashed here*. 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKhBzAh_eeA"]Pentagon Expert Testimony[/ame]

  Go ahead and watch the 6-minute video where experts from various areas all agree that no 100-ton Jetliner crashed here. My *Pentagon Timeline* (link) highlights the fact that *AA-11 and AA-77 never even left the runway*, in *event #1* (link), but *We The Stupid Sheeple* (pic) want to run and support *Official Cover Story LIES . . . *

  9. WTC-7 Was Taken Down By Controlled Demolition (my Topic).

  Overbuilt 47-story skyscrapers *do NOT burn down* from building fires or debris or any such NONSENSE. Period. The fact that you allowed *the bogus 911Commission* to put out *a bogus Report *without even mentioning WTC-7 is ridiculous beyond or collective abilities to fathom!!! For that reason alone, every member of the out-of-control Bushie Administration and the Rothschild/Warburg-bought-and-paid-for Congress should be taken out into the street and beaten mercilessly before We The People for hours on end. Congress allowed *&#8220;oversight responsibility&#8221;* to be passed off onto this bogus commission to then sit back and do NOTHING when the those conclusions had ZERO to do with *the facts told by the &#8216;evidence.&#8217;* All of the WTC evidence was removed and destroyed, so that the inside-job bad guys had some chance of covering their tracks &#8216;and&#8217; We The Stupid Sheeple sat by with rounds of applause. 

  Now the *Bushie Puppet* for the *Rothschild Puppeteer Masters* worked on the inside and provide for the destruction of Constitutional Rights (Patriot Act, etc.) and kicked off the war campaigns in the Middle East against anyone thinking about denominating their oil wealth in anything but worthless U.S. Dollars. The *fake &#8220;War on Terror&#8221; *(my signature) represents more smokescreen bullony by the sons of *the same bad guys who own the FED* and *murdered JFK* and are *currently orchestrating the U.S. Economic/Dollar Collapse*, so they can bring in their *New World Order*. These are the same exact people who injected the *Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-weapon Virus* (my Topic) into the arm of the Global Population in order to reduce the number of people down to *below 500,000* (Georgia Guidestones). As you can see, there are MANY reasons that the USA is worthy of destruction &#8216;and&#8217; all of these activity lines are converging between *July 21, 2009* (my warning post is #133) and *sometime in October*; unless you get lucky and this is a dry run for 2012. 

  10. The tenth reason that America is definitely worthy to be destroyed off the face of the planet forever pertains to *the contradictions in the &#8220;Official Documentation&#8221;* surrounding these related 9/11 cases. While the typical layman can be excused for not recognizing the GIGANTIC problems with the *Official Govt Documentation*, every American should have sense enough to acknowledge *&#8216;the&#8217; 911Truth* when these things are pointed out and brought to your attention. 

  A. The Official Cover Story says the Pentagon was struck at *9:38 AM *(9:37:46 = 911CR Page 27, ACAAR = Page 200). Some Official Timelines place the AA77 crash as late as *9:43 AM* (CNN Chronology = from my 9:31 Topic). However, the Official *Federal Aviation Administration* (FAA) *Timeline* says the aircraft crashed into the west side of the Pentagon at *9:32 AM* (link). Therefore, even an idiot knows for A FACT that somebody is lying, but *We The Stupid Sheeple* (more accurate pic) want desperately to believe the Official Cover Stories. The short of a very long story is that the *FBI-produced Flight Data Recorder Evidence* (NTSB) places* &#8216;their Phantom AA77&#8217;* (never took off)* &#8216;outside&#8217; Pentagon airspace* when the FAA says the aircraft crashed into the Pentagon (*9:32 AM*). The USA has a literal army of FBI, CIA, NSA and DoD people *who are responsible for getting these things right* &#8216;and&#8217; another army of people who go through all of these Reports *to ensure that everything matches the evidence.* And yet, all of these people together cannot tell the difference between *an empty hole* (Flight 93 case) and *a crashed 100-ton Jetliner* &#8216;and&#8217; they cannot even get the facts straight about *&#8216;when&#8217; AA77 crashed into the Pentagon*, when the facts CLEARLY show that the Jetliner never even left the runway. 

  B. Again, this one reason right here is grounds enough for the entire USA to be wiped off the map: I mentioned the *bogus 911Commission Report *above and the *Arlington County After-Action Report* above and *the contradictions in both Official Govt Reports*. Now I want everyone here to take a wild guess as to how many times the plural term *&#8220;explosions&#8221;* is used in both documents. Come on and take a wild guess!!! I am serious! Would you think that *these two Govt Reports* would use the term maybe 100 times each? Remember that the ACAAR only pertains to the Pentagon Case and was* &#8216;sworn to&#8217; and put out by the Arlington County Fire Chief and County Board*. Would you think that these Reports used the plural term *&#8220;explosions&#8221;* maybe 50 times? That would be a good guess, but no cigar yet. How about 25 times, or 10 times or 5 times? Let me try another question: Suppose *both of these Govt-provided Reports* used the term *&#8220;explosions&#8221;* to describe the 9/11 attacks the exact same number of times &#8216;and&#8217; *the singular term* (explosion) also appears *in both Reports the same exact number of times?* Would you then start to think that *&#8216;keyword sanitation&#8217; of the documentation by the Govt* might be a possibility? Are we ready for the right answers to how many times *the plural use of the term &#8220;explosions&#8221;* is used in *both of the 911Commission Report and the Arlington County After-Action Report?* Okay then. The term *&#8220;explosions&#8221;* appears in both of these documents exactly &#8216;zero&#8217; times. That&#8217;s right! And, the *singular term &#8216;explosion&#8217;* is used in both documents *exactly &#8216;six&#8217; times* *each* and the bogus 911Commission Report supposedly accounts for *everything that happened for &#8216;all&#8217; of these related inside-job attacks*. 

  C. The fact that you think we need a  &#8220;C&#8221; is more evidence that the USA is definitely worthy of utter destruction, because any one of these reasons is enough evidence that Americans are naive, stupid and would rather flip and watch Matlock reruns than stand for anything resembling *&#8216;the truth&#8217;* before God and His Mighty Angels. 

You guys heard about the &#8220;Swine Flu&#8221; around April 23, 2009 (3 days after 4/20/09 = that warning post) and the Lab-created Virus is going to mutate into a Genocidal MONSTER. Why? Look at all the reasons above and do something to prepare for the *Coming Collapse* (link), because this American Empire is going the way of the dinosaur. Watch and see . . . 

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 25, 2009)

How about letting me know about 30 minutes before the US is destroyed so I can let the dogs out and give the wife a last kiss and hug...  Until then, please get back on your medicine!


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 25, 2009)

Terral,
Please stop this from happening to America.

                                         Sincerely,
                                                        Dillo


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jun 25, 2009)

Not that any of this has happened or will. It's not a bad idea to have a basic survival kit set up and a plan for your household. Emergency can happen at anytime and not all of them are man made.

Just the obvious rules I see as a constant in almost everyone's survival guides are

90 days food and water per person. this is not really healthy living but a rationed and conserved 90 days of food.

you will need protien. Tuna, Salmon, Beans, apparently spam, things that would last. 

water is to be conserved. you want enough for daily drinking 100oz a day per person. you need water to cook also. you may need a little extra to be on the safe side. thats alot of water. if you find you have to use water over you can use bleach to make it safe to use, its a very small amount... I would look it up for yourselves for a lot more detail. Assuming there is no water.

the plastic bags you get at the grocery store that most save like 100 of them somewhere in their house, you will need to use those for solid matter when it comes to what do I do when I need to use the bathroom. There may not be running water, so you will have to have a place far enough away from the people to dispose of the waste to advoid the chances of unsanitary conditions to occur. 

This is only on an extended period of time of course that this would be needed to have this type of survival like the big volcano or rocks fall from the sky and smashing the earth, gaint earth quakes what ever you think is bad and would cause this to be needed.

If you were someone that likes to do or plans on camping with your friends or families most people prefer to have someone that is a certified to lay broken bones, cpr, poison treatment, burns you can learn all this with alot of programs within each city. Red Cross has lots of people use them and very easy to get in contact with, just get to their website for more if your interested in that. Some Fire Departments have a volunteer program as well that can get you certified as well.

Don't split up or spread yourself out too thin how ever you look at it. Just make sure you know where people are and will be because your phones won't work. No texting, no internet.

The most important thing is to act in a rational manner. If it come's down to something that shut downs operations in and out for a while then this when you have to shift gears immediately and cannot do stupid shit to get yourself hurt, killed, sick, lost or even short end of water/food. You have to be solid like a rock in what needs to be done and take the appropriate actions. 

Any of the natural disaster type senario's that can make it extreme like that FEMA is suposed to be dispatched to the hardest hit location's to help out. This is where your credentials can help slightly. They can use people that have been certified by the system to help with what ever they are skilled in. You can count on this getting you fed for the time being because you are useful.

Just the basic idea.



If it's worst case senario suggested by the OP. All of the above count.

Advoid

Riots - if you are there you are dumb. Good Luck.

After that I can say much. lots of unknowns to work out. I just figure that if we seperate or go with them it's giving up.

Have to rebuild. Lots of work.

Change.


----------



## Bootneck (Jun 25, 2009)

1 -
2 -
3 -
4 -
5 -
6 -
7 -
8 -
9 -
10 -


----------



## Toro (Jun 25, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Terral,
> Please stop this from happening to America.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Dillo





I owe you a rep for this!


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 25, 2009)

Toro said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Terral,
> ...



When Terral saves America we can all rep him.


----------



## editec (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh American in the form we currently think of it is doomed, alright.

And some of the reasons you cite have merit.

But the life expentency of empires had been getting shorter for the last 2,000 years and the American economic empires will be no acception, I suspect.

The whole empire thing is so last millenium, anyway.

I expect a bladerunner society to evolve this century and naturally America will be just another province of that_ one-world/but no goverment with power_, scene, I think.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 25, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> Terral


It's interesting how you start all your doomsayer threads will a cheery salutation.

Because this reads like a compilation of all your "The Sky is Falling!" threads I'm hoping this is your swan song.


----------



## Toro (Jun 25, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...





Now I owe you two!


----------



## Terral (Jun 26, 2009)

Greetings to All:

  That&#8217;s right. None of these guys can *&#8220;quote >>&#8221; one thing* from the Opening Post and conclude one thing except that America deserves destruction for being filled to the brim with utter idiots for allowing these things to take place over the last 100 years. The USA is not even supposed to have a FED, but we are looking at Bernanke&#8217;s face every damned day and idiots think he has something to do with our Federal Government. The *privately-owned FED* is assuming more and more power to *regulate America*, (Wolves Watching The Sheeple) when the owners of the central bank are responsible for most of what you see in the Opening Post. Since nobody can argue with anything from my first ten reasons that America will be destroyed, this post is about reason number 11:

  11. The USA is worthy of destruction for allowing* 20 to 30 Million Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals* to run around loose EVERYWHERE* &#8216;displacing&#8217; U.S. Workers from identities and JOBS*. 

Only stupid Americans are foolish enough to allow an *Illegal Alien Invasion *(links) where Foreign Nationals literally flood into this once-great country from everywhere on earth for everyone from the President to the local sheriff to simply look the other way. *Twenty-five U.S. Citizens are killed EVERY DAY* (12 by murder) by Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals who are NOT even supposed to be here. Only stupid Americans could allow the creation of the *Hitler-like &#8220;Department of Homeland Security&#8221;* (story) AND (get this) *20 to 30 Million Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals* running around from sea to shining sea. 

  The USA has been down this *Comprehensive Amnesty Road* before in 1986 (&#8220;Immigration Reform and Control Act of 1986&#8221;), when Congress allowed Amnesty to be handed out to 3 Million Illegal Aliens with the absolute guarantee that this MADNESS would end. The provisions of this new reform act says that anyone helping any Illegal Alien obtain the appearance of &#8216;legal status&#8217; is guilty of a felony and must serve five years in Federal Prison. However, Senor Obama announced just yesterday that he is sending *Obama Administration Czars* to work with both Houses of Congress to develop *Comprehensive Amnesty for 20 to 30 Million Illegal Aliens &#8216;and&#8217; their Unscrupulous U.S. Employers* (story) who use Illegal Aliens as their *Cheap Illegal Alien Labor Pool*. And yet, unemployment, foreclosures and bankruptcies are skyrocketing for U.S. Citizens moving into Tent Cities at a record pace. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cJNEeI-lFM"]American Tent Cities[/ame]

Homes are being abandoned (story) because homeowners are under water on their mortgages and the home values are far below the mortgage amount. Large sections of neighborhoods are standing empty (story), while Illegal Aliens live 10 to 20 in one house and ship money out of the country to all parts of God&#8217;s Green Earth. The Bushie/Obama Administrations and Congress and everybody else have kicked the back door into this country wide open &#8216;and&#8217; they sit by and allow Americans to be &#8216;displaced&#8217; and American lives to be destroyed and they have the audacity to offer Comprehensive Illegal Amnesty as a reward for all of this illegal activity. Meanwhile, back at the ranch, the wages of masons and carpenters and dry-wallers and roofers and painters and everyone working with their hands is going DOWN into the toilet, which destroys the Consumer Base and obliterates the buying power of everyone near the bottom of the socioeconomic pyramid in our crumbing society. 

  Then demand destruction takes over and service sector jobs are destroyed, when displaced workers from the construction industry are flooding in to &#8216;displace&#8217; those workers from their JOBS. Bush and Obama address the crisis by handing over billions of dollars to big banks and insurance companies and automakers, when the base of the pyramid has already collapsed and nobody is doing one thing to help the people working with their hands. Masons in my area were making 24 dollars per hour 4 years ago and today the contractors want to pay 14 to 16 dollars, because Illegal Aliens are EVERYWHERE and U.S. workers must compete with 10 to 20 Illegals living in one house. Add the problem of *&#8220;Outsourcing&#8221;* and *23 Guest Worker Programs* that drag *1.5 MILLION Foreign Nationals into this country &#8216;legally,&#8217;* then you have a recipe for disaster for U.S. workers struggling under lower and lower wages to make ends meet. 

  All of these are more reasons that the USA is filled with idiots to the brim and very much worthy of being destroyed.

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## Douger (Jun 26, 2009)

editec said:


> Oh American in the form we currently think of it is doomed, alright.
> 
> And some of the reasons you cite have merit.
> 
> ...



Mad Max will start mid 2010 or so when unemployment hits 25 or so percent..


----------



## editec (Jun 26, 2009)

Your statement:



> All of these are more reasons that the USA is filled with idiots to the brim and very much worthy of being destroyed.


 
is somewhat troubling, Terr.

You are happily looking forward to the destruction of this nation, are you?

Why?

What would you want to see replace it?


----------



## Terral (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Editec:



editec said:


> You are happily looking forward to the destruction of this nation, are you?
> 
> Why?
> 
> What would you want to see replace it?



There is nothing in the OP or my defending arguments about me being happy about anything. Stop trying to hijack the Topic to TerralVille and try to address the substance of my *thesis* (USA is worthy of destruction), *claims* (allowing these 10, now 11, things is grounds) and *conclusions* (yes, USA is worthy of destruction) one way or the other. Scripture says, *"Where there is no vision, the people perish . . ."* (Proverbs 29:18) and We The People have absolutely no vision about 'the causes of their own destruction.' 

The Lord God sends His messengers/angels and We The People would rather *scoff and mock and perish* (Acts 13:41). The Lord God sent His two messengers/angels to Sodom (Genesis 19 = those 'two' are 'one' *prophet* today) to testify and bear witness to *their destruction *having nothing to do with anyone being happy about anything. It is what it is . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rApALYLNHqk&feature=related"]The Fall Of The American Empire[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zE2VOrib2gY&feature=related"]USA Destruction: Rothschilds + FED = NWO Puppeteers[/ame]

That's right! The fathers of those who murdered JFK also murdered Abraham Lincoln for the same Global Banking Cartel Monetary reasons. They have already stolen all of your wealth through their Federal Reserve and now they are coming for you (Bio-weapon Virus) . . . too . . . 

If I were at all happy about the Collapse of the American Empire, then my Topics would not include detailed information on how to *Survive The Collapse* (Topic) with warnings about *Martial Law* (Topic) for the "Lots" (Gen. 19:12-13) out there; even though they are numbered among the *very 'few'* (Matt. 7:13-14).

GL,

Terral


----------



## slackjawed (Jun 26, 2009)

#11: Midgets with superhuman strength will enslave normal size humans.

    * If you hit a midget with a stick, he turns into 40 gold coins.
    * Seven midgets thrown into a sausage machine makes 2 pounds of Kielbasa.
    * If you lose a fight to a midget, you become one.
    * If you add water to a midget, they make their own gravy..
    * A midget looses no weight at the time of death. Proof that midgets have no soul.
    * There are no chinese midgets
    * If you hit a midget in the groin it makes a noise that only dogs and little children can hear
    * "Midgets are the cause of all wars" - Mel Gibson
    * Midgets are reportedly the ONE and ONLY thing that Chuck Norris is afraid of.
    * Midgets explode in a violent chemical reaction when exposed to common sea salt.
    * Midget limbs fall off easily and regenerate as a self defense mechanism.
    * Although midgets shed their skin every 22 months, they DO NOT grow.
    * Midgets do not dream.
    * From 1691 to 1695, midgets were legal tender in Austria.
    * Every time a midget gets thrown down a flight of stairs, an angel gets their wings....
    * Midgets cannot be sold on Ebay...(but can be on Overstock.com in certain circumstances....)
    * Midgets have 3 kidneys and are born without an appendix..
    * Midgets are born with the ability to speak Norweigan, nobody knows why...


----------



## editec (Jun 26, 2009)

> Stop trying to hijack the Topic to TerralVille and try to address the substance of my *thesis*


 
I notice you never mention your mother.


----------



## xotoxi (Jun 26, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral


 
Thanks Terral.  Greetings to you!

FU,

Xotoxi


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jun 26, 2009)

Terral this is the thing that some of these people don't understand is they won't exist and the chances of them being the 500,000 is so slim to none that they shouldn't trust the word of those's that said they would take them in and save them. You know those people that always say "My grandfather is a mason" or my dad works for the ______. Your choice of blank there, what ever it is, it doesn't exist and there is no safety in it.

You can't trust anything that makes up stories about how it doesn't exist.

>>>>>

You know when it gets closer certain people will start disappearing getting a early head start.

>>>>>

The only reason to depopulate the world is for control purposes. You can't have a bunch of people like Terral and me not agreeing with your ways. So if you need to blame someone blame me your masters prefer it that way.

>>>>>

Let's throw some more junk in this trunk. So what happens when the originator's of the NWO dies without a complete transistion? What happens then?

I mean what if a freak accident happens? What happens if the people that pull the strings can't say what strings to get pulled? For what ever reason for an extended period of time or indefinately but something happens where it is noticable that the director's had no way to communicate whats next.

I just bring this up because I question the transistion of power for something like this, who would take the next rule?

This has been going on for decades now and alot of the players of the NWO faces are dead, old, not much time left in the gas can type. What happens when they are gone?

The people that take their place who do they talk to and how can a person keep the course steady over all these decades? How can a person place themselves on that side?



So lets go with the obvious that is the most favorite.
The NWO just a theory we are all batshit crazy...this story is made up. - this is what many say...

So if this story is made up then so be it... who made it up and why? Why are there so many out there that have so much information on it and why does the daily activity seem to reflect the senario?

Beyond that people don't want to think they are being shammed because they would feel powerless and stupid for conforming all these years. So this is the conservative shell that lots are living in. So they go with the short answer is it's all made up.

None of this is to convience anyone of anything just my observations based on material seen by most that has read any conspiracy theory before.

The big part that is not being answered or being neglected is the WHY?

I'll put it this way. The rate of human decay is real fast compared to the rest of the universe. The lives are short lived due to the things we eat, the air we breathe, the water we drink, you know that average life span. 

Could a plan this evil be passed from generation to generation without an outside control source keeping it on schedule?

We have 2 options on who the control source is.
1. Humans
2. Aliens

I'll add a 3rd option.
3. Both

These are the only logical choices assuming legitamcy and possiblities of the future and passed events.

I only bring this up because there are alot of theories about aliens.
Aliens interacting with people.
Aliens controlling people.
Aliens are good guys.
Aliens are bad guys.
Aliens created humans.
Aliens are made up.
Aliens steal american jobs.

Some say we are all aliens. Some say aliens make machines and wipe out entire species and those machines are on the way here. Some say aliens will reveal themselves to us soon. Some say that all this is happening because of these aliens. This is what I don't get with most of the aliens stories. 

Why do they need leadership permission to make themselves known to the world? This is what most of the theories say..... and this is where I throw up my red flags of B.S. up. It also eliminates some of the possibilities on who they are if they are real. It would show that they would be partners with the ruling elite. It would show who is really pulling the strings.


----------



## Terral (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Uknow:



Uknow_me72 said:


> Terral this is the thing that some of these people don't understand is they won't exist and the chances of them being the 500,000 is so slim to none that they shouldn't trust the word of those's that said they would take them in and save them. You know those people that always say "My grandfather is a mason" or my dad works for the ______. Your choice of blank there, what ever it is, it doesn't exist and there is no safety in it.


 
  Things are not nearly as they appear (read me). I have presented the Top 10 reasons (11 now) for why the USA is worthy to be destroyed and &#8216;will&#8217; be destroyed as a superpower, empire and even a nation. However, those called by God shall all be saved no matter what anyone says or does. The same salvation will NOT be extended to this godless nation . . . 



Uknow_me72 said:


> You can't trust anything that makes up stories about how it doesn't exist.


 
  Stop talking in double negatives and start making a case for something without all the BS. If you agree or disagree with the Opening Post proposal then just stand up like a man and say so. The idea that Uknow is going to convince me about who or what I can or can&#8217;t trust is effort thrown after foolishness . . .  



Uknow_me72 said:


> You know when it gets closer certain people will start disappearing getting a early head start.


 

  The cowards who infected the Global population with the Lab-created Bio-weapon Virus will allow their Bio-weapon to do their dirty work, because a face-to-face confrontation is not their cowardly style. The Bio-weapon will run its course by February of 2010 and be gone and they will come out from their hiding places and continue building their New World Order Empire. Too damned simple . . .



Uknow_me72 said:


> The only reason to depopulate the world is for control purposes. You can't have a bunch of people like Terral and me not agreeing with your ways. So if you need to blame someone blame me your masters prefer it that way.


 
  Apparently you have yet to understand how the universe spins around and serves the Creator&#8217;s purposes in Light &#8216;and&#8217; Darkness. God is the One who sends the &#8216;deluding influence&#8217; in the first place, so the sons of men will *&#8216;believe what is false&#8217;* (2Thes. 2:11). Satan has no power in his hand to destroy anything, unless that authority comes from above. I do not prophesy against the USA, but only tell you what God has given me to see &#8216;and&#8217; with some of the reasons for good measure.  All of these things have been done two times already (Ecc. 1:9-11) and the sons of men have a part in this &#8216;third&#8217; round. The Tabernacle Of David is spread out across the ocean to the USA, but that time is drawing to a close and this generation will behold the spectacle in living color.




Uknow_me72 said:


> Let's throw some more junk in this trunk. So what happens when the originator's of the NWO dies without a complete transistion? What happens then?


 
  The sons of Rothschild and Warburg and Rockefeller and Morgan are doing their deeds behind the scenes right this moment as we speak. Their surrogates are seated in high places all over this earth in Europe, the USA, Russia, Far East, Middle East and North and South and Everywhere. That is the very reason that all of these events in the Opening Post have taken place and nobody is doing one thing about it. The flame has already been lit to the New World Order pot and the little frogs are just as happy as they can be &#8216;and&#8217; they will continue frolicking &#8216;to and fro&#8217; right up to the moment that the water comes to a hearty boil &#8216;and&#8217; the NWO &#8220;Plan&#8221; goes into &#8216;hot&#8217; mode.  



Uknow_me72 said:


> I mean what if a freak accident happens? What happens if the people that pull the strings can't say what strings to get pulled? For what ever reason for an extended period of time or indefinately but something happens where it is noticable that the director's had no way to communicate whats next.


 
  Stop being silly. These &#8216;Plans&#8217; have been in the works since LONG before anyone here was born. These Rothschild/Warburg/FED bad guys had trillions and trillions and trillions of dollars to spend LONG before Bill Gates was born and they have bought all the love and support they need for bringing in their New World Order Reality. 



Uknow_me72 said:


> I just bring this up because I question the transistion of power for something like this, who would take the next rule?


 
  Their Messiah is waiting in the wings for the smoke to clear.



Uknow_me72 said:


> This has been going on for decades now and alot of the players of the NWO faces are dead, old, not much time left in the gas can type. What happens when they are gone?


 

  What happens if frogs had wings? Stop being silly. The NWO cronies are EVERYWHERE and hiding in PLAIN SIGHT, but you are too blind to see them. Satan&#8217;s greatest weapon is??? Deception! And, you are standing among those &#8216;deceived&#8217; . . . 



Uknow_me72 said:


> The people that take their place who do they talk to and how can a person keep the course steady over all these decades? How can a person place themselves on that side?


 
  That is simple: There are sons of Light (like Abel) walking around on this earth &#8216;and&#8217; sons of utter Darkness (like Cain). The sons of darkness are born that way and have become incarnate to fulfill their ultimate destiny; just like Cain and Abel. 



Uknow_me72 said:


> So lets go with the obvious that is the most favorite. The NWO just a theory we are all batshit crazy...this story is made up. - this is what many say...


 
  So what? People said the earth was flat for a very long time and all of them were dead wrong.



Uknow_me72 said:


> So if this story is made up then so be it... who made it up and why? Why are there so many out there that have so much information on it and why does the daily activity seem to reflect the senario?


 
  Again, Satan&#8217;s primary weapon is &#8216;deception&#8217; and he has already &#8216;deceived&#8217; these same &#8216;gods&#8217; (Ps. 82:6, John 10:34) before &#8216;two&#8217; times.  You are living in a *&#8216;Matrix&#8217;* that is a *&#8216;water witness host&#8217;* (like your physical body = pic) for 'two other realms' that act like a soul (Heaven of Genesis 1:1) and a spirit (God&#8217;s Infinite Realm = far left and very top). The problem is that you guys are still walking around inside the &#8220;Matrix&#8221; and have not yet taken the red pill (pic) to even begin to see what I can see.  The &#8216;agents&#8217; are all around you and EVERYWHERE, but you keep living inside the same dream world without any idea about what is really going on. Do you know why Morpheus could not simply come out and tell Neo &#8216;the truth&#8217; about his &#8216;living in a dream world&#8217; situation? That answer is simple too: If Morpheus told Neo all about the Matrix, then Neo&#8217;s own unbelief . . . would . . . have . . . destroyed . . . him. For the same reason, I cannot simply come out and tell you everything that is &#8216;real&#8217; . . . because there is NO WAY you could possibly believe me . . .   



Uknow_me72 said:


> Beyond that people don't want to think they are being shammed because they would feel powerless and stupid for conforming all these years. So this is the conservative shell that lots are living in. So they go with the short answer is it's all made up.


 
  No. Stop deluding yourself, Neo, and just go back to sleep. The Sheeple are walking and talking and behaving like Sheeple, because they were deceived by Satan in God&#8217;s Infinite Realm &#8216;and&#8217; were deceived by the Dragon in Heaven (Rev. 12:7-9) and are now cast upon this Adamic Earth for the third and final round. The Sheeple must run around in complete denial and be destroyed, because that is the way things have already been done two times before this Adamic Universe was ever called into being. 



Uknow_me72 said:


> None of this is to convince anyone of anything just my observations based on material seen by most that has read any conspiracy theory before.


 
  Please forgive, but what can anyone living a life *inside the Matrix* convince Morpheus about concerning *what 'is' real in Zion?* Nothing. Look into the little empty hole, Neo . . .










  . . . and tell me what you see.  Stop looking away and look *directly into the empty hole* (both pics), Neo, and tell everyone here what you see. Everyone living inside the Matrix sees a crashed 100-ton Jetliner, because that is what the devil makes them see. Why? That is also simple: because he can. And yet, all that really exists here is an . . . empty . . . hole . . . Do the math.



Uknow_me72 said:


> The big part that is not being answered or being neglected is the WHY?
> 
> I'll put it this way. The rate of human decay is real fast compared to the rest of the universe. The lives are short lived due to the things we eat, the air we breathe, the water we drink, you know that average life span.
> 
> ...


 
  The Aliens are good guys and are waiting patiently for the Messiah like everybody else. If the Aliens wanted to do harm to the people of this earth, they could have done that LONG ago. No sir. The &#8216;humans&#8217; are incarnate *&#8216;gods&#8217;* from God&#8217;s Infinite Realm using the heavenly authorities of *&#8216;this darkness&#8217;* (Eph. 6:12) that came with the same &#8216;darkness&#8217; that fell way back in Genesis 1:2 to begin this *&#8216;evil age&#8217;* (Gal. 1:4). The Aliens are not &#8216;gods&#8217; at all (like the bearded races of the earth = sons of Noah/Eve/Moses), but are the members of Adam&#8217;s (the Messiah&#8217;s) Body; like the angels, the sons of men, the whale, bear, rabbit and everything that creeps upon the land and swims in the waters. When the Messiah ("anointed of God") comes, then the Aliens will also come down onto the earth and bow before him and lay their heads upon his shoulders and cry like children that their father is alive and has come to restore all things (verses). The fact that the USA is being destroyed only means that God is ready to turn the page towards something FAR greater. 



Uknow_me72 said:


> These are the only logical choices assuming legitimacy and possibilities of the future and passed events.
> 
> I only bring this up because there are a lot of theories about aliens.
> Aliens interacting with people.
> ...


 
  All of those sayings are wrong. You are confusing the Aliens with the &#8216;heavenly authorities&#8217; that serve the evil powers of this darkness. The Aliens are working under specific instructions from your father Adam, the original cultivator of the land, from before Eve was taken from his side (Gen. 2:18-22). The space people are NOT your enemy, as they could destroy this earth a kabillion times over without breaking a sweat. Evil will continue ruling upon the land and a dark shadow will come over the USA in the form of pestilence and mayhem and utter chaos; until the nation is divided in two and becomes the Coastlands and the Kingdom Of Israel becomes the greatest empire this world has seen in thousands and thousands of years. That is what &#8216;is&#8217; written, and by the power of God Himself through His Word that is what shall be done.

  GL, 

Terral


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jun 27, 2009)

There are 900 bearded bears in the 144,000. The mission is to set up a new society at the fall of the current. The 144,000 will be the only ones that will continue on in the end, to create a new path and future of this planet. 

The bearded bears are involved because of as you mentioned the others involved in the outcome. You say good guys, deception is the key as you say. They are not who they say they are. 

Understand the bear is the wild card. It was unseen and unplanned for by them. This is why the quickening has taken place. 

They bears have past on this planet. The bears were freinds with David. The bears made the pyrimids(other's claim responsibility) and stone hendge. Pyrimids are indestructable landing markers easily seen from space. Stone hendge you can see from space and comming in right will show you how the bears marked the general directions... an indestructable compass. The ark and the artifact hunt of the crusades was to conceal the bears technology including maps and tools made by the bears that the left with David. At that time the world was still considered flat. This is how Spain sailed west. It was as well to create the world banks with the siezed gold picked up along the way. 

You can find a brief mention of the bear in the OT. Job is read you want to look at. 9:9 I haven't looked but I think that is one mention.



----

Besided the above mentioned I will be standing on the otherside of the fence amazed that there are aliens here at this time but I will not be running to them for aid, because I am not of them. You can't really expect people to trust an alien over people? Especially ones that you never known really about except for rumors and they finally show when shit is crazy.

Will I fight for my survival? Yea... will I find a way. Yea... Will I give up... No.

Even tho God love's all. The ending of the story will never let the bad guys win.


----------



## Terral (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Uknow:



Uknow_me72 said:


> There are 900 bearded bears in the 144,000. The mission is to set up a new society at the fall of the current. The 144,000 will be the only ones that will continue on in the end, to create a new path and future of this planet.
> 
> The bearded bears are involved because of as you mentioned the others involved in the outcome. You say good guys, deception is the key as you say. They are not who they say they are.



Uknow has no comment on what appears in *the empty hole* (pic and pic). Wonderful. Go back to sleep . . . among the Sheeple.

The 'Bear' you are talking about is Ursa Major (Ayish #5906) having nothing to do with any bearded bears. Lord have mercy . . .  

Many different lines of activity working for the destruction of the USA are converging right now 'and' the Sheeple are running to read and write about Michael Jackson (link = ). Why? There are FAR more than 10 or 11 reasons explaining why *the USA is worthy of utter destruction* (my recent post) . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Toro (Jun 27, 2009)

Terral

Was Michael Jackson killed to distract people from the upcoming bio-war terror and foreign troop invasion on July 27?


----------



## Terral (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> Terral
> 
> Was Michael Jackson killed to distract people from the upcoming bio-war terror and foreign troop invasion on July 27?



There is no conspiracy connecting Michael Jackson to the upcoming mutation of the Bio-weapon Virus, or the *FEMA Bio-terror Exercises* (Post #133 and #134) using more than a million Foreign Troops. No sir. This is more a question about what *Michael Jackson and Catholic priests have in common* (story and story). They both want to know how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie pop . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UYvsk6_foc"]The Number Is About 9000[/ame]

. . . and Michael Jackson's number finally came up . . . 

Never has so much tribute gone out to a disgusting child-molesting pedophile from such *a godless nation worthy of utter destruction* (Opening Post). All of this Michael Jackson Hype is just more writing on the wall . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dOaHgkAHP4&feature=related"]Lyndon LaRouche Explains The USA Empire Collapse[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jun 27, 2009)

So Terral are you saying that you have then entire complete Godly story and you are the only commentator and it can only involve information you present?

I mean look dude according to you the world is comming to an end, don't you think you need all the friends you can get?


----------



## Terral (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Unknow:



Uknow_me72 said:


> So Terral are you saying that you have then entire complete Godly story and you are the only commentator and it can only involve information you present?



I would characterize things a bit differently. 



Uknow_me72 said:


> I mean look dude according to you the world is coming to an end, don't you think you need all the friends you can get?



No. The world will be 'remade' in about *1000 years* (Rev. 20:11-Rev. 21 = pic) and then will be remade by God in a series of *490 times* over *7 periods* (until God is 'all in all' = pic). We are living in the time leading up to *the USA coming to an end*, as the *1000 Year "Day of the Lord"* is about to begin. 







Starting from the left: Adam's fall is marked by the time that the Lord God (Christ) placed *His two olive trees/lampstands* (Zech. 4:11-14, Rev. 11:4) in human *'skins'* (Gen. 3:21) and expelled your father (Adam) and mother (Eve) from their heavenly abode (far left). The 4000 Years of the Old Testament include many &#8216;Prophets&#8217; (Ezekiel, Daniel, Zechariah, etc.) that can see very clearly into the *1000 Year Day of the Lord* (in blue), but they see &#8216;nothing&#8217; inside the* 2000 Year Mystery Time* that we live in today. Christ came in *&#8216;water and in blood&#8217;* (1Jn 5:6) and the *&#8216;water ministry&#8217;* (Kingdom) came first, but is made &#8216;last&#8217; by the *&#8216;Dispensational Shift&#8217;* (diagram) that finds us living inside the *2000 Year Mystery Time* of today. In other words, we are living through a 2000 Year Mystery Time that &#8216;mirrors&#8217; the upcoming *1000 Year Day of the Lord* like your soul mirrors your physical body (pic) &#8216;and&#8217; the OT mirrors your own spirit making the *&#8216;three into one&#8217;* (like Scripture mirrors the Temple = diagram).

  Find *&#8220;Today&#8221;* on the Prophecy/Mystery Timeline to realize we are nearing *the END* of the *2000 Year Mystery Time* that contains the *&#8220;Dispensation of God&#8217;s Grace&#8221;* (Eph. 3:2). All of the calamity now on the horizon for the USA mirrors the *&#8220;Great Tribulation&#8221;* (Matt. 24:21, Rev. 7:14) from 1000 Years in the future (far right) at the END of the 1000 Year Day of the Lord that is just now about to begin. While the antichrist appears *&#8216;literally&#8217; *and *&#8216;physically&#8217; *in about 1000 Years, the members of *&#8216;his body&#8217;* are running around on the earth fulfilling* the &#8216;soul-like&#8217; events *that mirror everything the *&#8216;Beast&#8217;* (Rev. 13) does very near the END of the Age. However, rather than the *Son of Man coming on the clouds* (Matt. 24:30-31) to stop all of the END of the Age destruction, Elijah is about to appear for the destruction of the Beast&#8217;s sons to *&#8216;start&#8217; the 1000 Year Day of the Lord*.  






  Scripture is laid out according to a precise Timeline of events that mirror the Tabernacle of Moses/Eve/Noah to a Tee. The OT (in yellow again) transitions into the New Testament with John the Baptist appearing through the &#8216;Second Veil&#8217; (diagram), until the *&#8220;Gospel of the Kingdom&#8221;* is rejected by Israel (three times) and the Dispensation Shift finds us living in the *2000 Year Mystery Time* (in red). Find *&#8220;Today&#8221;* again to realize we are just about to see the &#8220;Rapture&#8221; (1Thes. 4:15-17) where the *&#8216;Body of Christ&#8217;* puts on immortality (1Cor. 15:51-53) and prepares to occupy the heavenly seats vacated by the evil forces of this darkness. The Mystery Church is going to judge the *&#8216;world and the angels&#8217;* (1Cor. 6:2-3 = pic), because *male + female* (man) + *an angel* = *immortal soul*. Elijah coming to restore *&#8216;all things&#8217;* (Matt. 17:10-11) as the *&#8216;prophet&#8217;* of Acts 3:22-23 is none other than *your father Adam* the *&#8220;Man of the Earth&#8221;* (my Topic) clothed in yet another *&#8220;skin&#8221;* like *Adam* (Abraham, Joshua, David, Elijah, John the Baptist) and *Eve* (Noah, Sarah, Moses, Bathsheba) have been doing from the very beginning. The world then transitions through the upcoming *1000 Year Day of the Lord*, until the catastrophic events of Matthew 24 are fulfilled at the *END of the Age*. Therefore, the *&#8216;world&#8217; *(universe) shall be around also in *different &#8216;skins&#8217;* throughout all the *ages to come* (Eph. 2:7), until every particle of matter in this universe becomes *&#8216;one thing&#8217;* (like in the beginning = blue sphere) representing your father Adam. 

  Look out into the cosmos, Neo, and realize that you are living inside the broken body of *just one &#8216;son of God&#8217; *(Luke 3:38 = heavens, heaven and earth) and his name is Adam the father of us all. 

Your eyes are hurting, Neo, because you have never really used them before and things are NOT nearly as they appear for *those* (Acts 13:41, Romans 3) still living inside *the Matrix Dreamworld* (pic) refusing to wake the hell up . . . 

  In Christ Jesus,

  Terral


----------



## Terral (Jul 1, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Reason #8 that the USA is definitely worthy of utter destruction concerns the absolute fact that no 100-ton Jetliner crashed anywhere near the Pentagon on 9/11 'and' We The Stupid Sheeple have allowed liars and murderers of innocent Americans to continue running this corrupt country. 



Terral said:


> 8. Flight 77 Never Crashed Anywhere Near The Pentagon (What Really Happened)
> 
> While the Flight 93 Case is very easy to figure out (empty hole), this 9/11 Pentagon Case requires some investigation for drawing the right conclusions. The fact is that we have* plenty of photographs* (pic and pic and pic) taken before the roof collapsed at 10:15 AM demonstrating clearly that *no 100-ton Jetliner crashed here*.
> 
> ...



Major General Albert "Bert" N. Stubblebine 3 is just one military expert who knows for A FACT that the Official Govt Cover Story 'does NOT match the facts.' 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daNr_TrBw6E]Listen To The Expert[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Oct 15, 2009)

Greetings to All:

The number one reason that the USA will certainly be destroyed is for allowing the privately-owned FED to come into being in 1913 'and' for allowing these global bankers to siphon off American wealth unabated for almost 100 years. Most of you have been DUPED into believing that the Federal Reserve is part of the U.S. Federal Government, when in truth the 'Fed' is no more Federal than Federal Express. The House of Rothschild is responsible for *killing Abraham Lincoln* . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFIlX0HjkmI"]House Of Rothschild Versus U.S. Presidents[/ame]

. . . and responsible for *murdering JFK* . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI70I0jKFw8"]Watch The Rothschild-controlled Secret Service Driver[/ame]

. . . and 'anyone' trying to interfere with *Rothschild Global Monetary Cartel Operation*.  Dr. Bill Deagle and his radio guests talk about how these same Globalists are now creating a *'Global FED'* (opening of Hour 3 below) like they created the Federal Reserve in *1913* (see None Dare Call It Conspiracy).

Nutrimedical Report October 14, 2009 Hour 1
Nutrimedical Report October 14, 2009 Hour 3

The *Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Program* (info) is using the H1N1/H5N1 Triple-triple Recombinant Biological Weapon to cull more than 90 percent of the Global Population, because the Stupid Americans FAILED to solve the FED Conspiracy  'and' the JFK Conspiracy 'and' the 9/11 Conspiracy 'and' the U.S./Global Meltdown Conspiracy 'and' the Outsourcing/Illegal Alien/Foreclosure/Bankruptcy Conspiracy. Now that the owners of the FED have stolen all of your wealth 'and' all of the wealth of your posterity (Bailout/Stimulus Bullony), then We The Sheeple have become 'useless feeders' and now the only thing the Rothschild/Rockefeller Illuminati wants is for you to . . . DIE!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rw5MosKRm4"]Rothschild's Message To "YOU" . . .[/ame] 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 15, 2009)

the tin foil is soaking into the acorn you call a brain


----------



## Terral (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi Andrew:



Andrew2382 said:


> the tin foil is soaking into the acorn you call a brain



No. Your head confused has been soaking for far too long . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2009)

Why do you think anyone is going to take you seriously Terral? You believe in lizard men, so you have no credibility and that will never change. You cant make people forget all the crazy claims youve made. Your reputation is permanently tarnished here. I suggest you start fresh at a new web site and never mention any of that wacky stuff ever again.


----------



## Terral (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi Goatboy:



Godboy said:


> Why do you think anyone is going to take you seriously Terral? You believe in lizard men, so you have no credibility and that will never change.



No. I know for a FACT that the Reptilian Races have been around for millions of years and are very much 'terrestrial.' BTW, Terral is my real name (#3) and this sounds very funny coming from a guy naming himself Goatboy . . . :0)

What is this?

My Flight 93 Topic + My Pentagon Topic:










That's right! We are still looking at the same EMPTY HOLE in both cases "and" the Goatboy is standing with Loyal Bushie/Obama "LIARS" . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## rdean (Oct 15, 2009)

Actually, there are other reasons:

1.  The religious right completely destroys our educational system replacing "science" with "mysticism".  This turns America in an ignorant third world country.

2.  Republicans are voted back into office and decide to finish the job.  They lob nuclear missiles at other countries believing that God will protect us from "their" missiles.  Turns out God wasn't listening.

3.  Anyone making more than 250 thousand a year are eliminated from the tax roles because everyone knows they - A.  Are the only people who know the correct way to spend money and - B.  Are the only people who "make jobs".

4.  The country is torn apart because the religious right feels that God won't love our country unless we "get rid" of all the gays and feminists.  At first, people keep quiet, but then they go after atheists, blacks, hispanics and others which sparks a bloody civil war. 

5.  Bridges start falling down (they already are), trains start derailing (they already are) and the roads become to dangerous from not being maintained.  Seems the Republicans refuse to spand any money fixing America and so, to "save" money, the country falls apart (are there no workhouses, are there no prisons).

Don't have time for any more, but this was a good beginning.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 15, 2009)

rdean said:


> Actually, there are other reasons:
> 
> 1. The religious right completely destroys our educational system replacing "science" with "mysticism". This turns America in an ignorant third world country.
> 
> ...


You forgot "Dogs and cats living together, MASS HYSTERIA!"


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 15, 2009)

Let's show this prehistoric bitch how we do things downtown!


----------



## DonKayrouz (Oct 23, 2009)

I used to ignore conspiracy theories
only recently i discovered that the JFK and the Fed issue are documented
but i don't think those elites can do whatever they want...if the global system falls, would they be in a better position ? They can succeed only if they can convince the majority of the people that their system is in the interest of the population...so we must spread the truth as much as we can and try to influence citizens in all democracies...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 23, 2009)

Is it a full moon?  Must be, the nuts are coming out of the wood work.


----------



## Toro (Oct 23, 2009)

DonKayrouz said:


> I used to ignore conspiracy theories
> only recently i discovered that the JFK and the Fed issue are documented
> but i don't think those elites can do whatever they want...if the global system falls, would they be in a better position ? They can succeed only if they can convince the majority of the people that their system is in the interest of the population...so we must spread the truth as much as we can and try to influence citizens in all democracies...



The Fed conspiracy theories are ridiculous.


----------



## DonKayrouz (Oct 24, 2009)

ridiculous ? 
you can always search for anything you doubt using WIKIPEDIA, 
it's free


----------



## kyzr (Oct 29, 2009)

Your flight-77 & flight-93 blurbs are an insult to the victims, including many children, who were on those planes.  Have you seen the movie "Flight 93"???  We all saw enough of what being naive can get us when dealing with terrorists.  I'm a subscriber to the "Black Jack Pershing" school of dealing with Islamic terrorists.  As to your other "reasons" its been done before, much better....

This is a much more credible way the US can be destroyed as listed by a former governor:

We know Dick Lamm as the former Governor of Colorado. In that context his thoughts are particularly poignant. Last week there was an immigration overpopulation conference in Washington, DC, filled to capacity by many of America 's finest minds and leaders. A brilliant college professor by the name of Victor Hansen Davis talked about his latest book, Mexifornia," explaining how immigration - both legal and illegal was destroying the entire state of California. He said it would march across the country until it destroyed all vestiges of The American Dream.

Moments later, former Colorado Governor Richard D. Lamm stood up and gave a stunning speech on how to destroy America. The audience sat spellbound as he described eight methods for the destruction of the United States. He said, "If you believe that America is too smug, too self-satisfied, too rich, then let's destroy America. It is not that hard to do. No nation in history has survived the ravages of time. Arnold Toynbee observed that all great civilizations rise and fall and that 'An autopsy of history would show that all great nations commit suicide.'"

"Here is how they do it," Lamm said: "First, to destroy America, turn America into a bilingual or multi-lingual and bicultural country." History shows that no nation can survive the tension, conflict, and antagonism of two or more competing languages and cultures. It is a blessing for an individual to be bilingual; however, it is a curse for a society to be bilingual. The historical scholar, Seymour Lipset, put it this way: "The histories of bilingual and bi-cultural societies that do not assimilate are histories of turmoil, tension, and tragedy." Canada, Belgium, Malaysia, and Lebanon all face crises of national existence in which minorities press for autonomy, if not 

independence. Pakistan and Cyprus have divided. Nigeria suppressed an ethnic Rebellion. France faces difficulties with Basques, Bretons, and Corsicans. ".

Lamm went on: Second, to destroy America, "Invent 'multiculturalism' and encourage immigrants to maintain their culture. Make it an article of belief that all cultures are equal, that there are no cultural differences. Make it an article of faith that the Black and Hispanic dropout rates are due solely to prejudice and discrimination by the majority. Every other explanation is out of bounds.

Third, "We could make the United States an 'Hispanic Quebec' without much effort. The key is to celebrate diversity rather than unity. As Benjamin Schwarz said in the Atlantic Monthly recently: "The apparent success of our own multiethnic and multicultural experiment might have been achieved not by tolerance but by hegemony. Without the dominance that once dictated ethnocentricity and what it meant to be an American, we are left with only tolerance and pluralism to hold us together."

Lamm said, "I would encourage all immigrants to keep their own language and culture. I would replace the melting pot metaphor with the salad bowl metaphor. It is important to ensure that we have various cultural subgroups living in America enforcing their differences rather than as Americans, emphasizing their similarities."

"Fourth, I would make our fastest growing demographic group the least educated. I would add a second underclass, unassimilated, undereducated, and antagonistic to our population. I would have this second underclass have a 50% dropout rate from high school." 

"My fifth point for destroying America would be to get big foundations and business to give these efforts lots of money. I would invest in ethnic identity, and I would establish the cult of 'Victimology.' I would get all minorities to think that their lack of success was the fault of the majority. I would start a grievance industry blaming all minority failure on the majority population."

"My sixth plan for America 's downfall would include dual citizenship, and promote divided loyalties. I would celebrate diversity over unity. I would stress differences rather than similarities. Diverse people worldwide are mostly engaged in hating each other - that is, when they are not killing each other. A diverse, peaceful, or stable society is against most historical precedent. People undervalue the unity it takes to keep a nation together. Look at the ancient Greeks. The Greeks believed that they belonged to the same race; they possessed a common Language and literature; and they worshipped the same gods. All Greece took part in the Olympic games. A common enemy, Persia, threatened their liberty. Yet all these bonds were not strong enough to overcome two factors: local patriotism and geographical conditions that nurtured political divisions. Greece fell. "E Pluribus Unum" -- "From Many, One." In that historical reality, if we put the emphasis on the 'pluribus' instead of the 'Unum,' we will balkanize America as surely as Kosovo." 

"Next to last, I would place all subjects off limits; make it taboo to talk about anything against the cult of 'diversity.' I would find a word similar to 'heretic' in the 16th century - that stopped discussion and paralyzed thinking. Words like 'racist' or 'xenophobe' halt discussion and debate. Having made America a bilingual/bicultural country, having established multi-culturism, having the large foundations fund the doctrine of 'Victimology,' I would next make it impossible to enforce our immigration laws. I would develop a mantra: That because immigration has been good for America, it must always be good. I would make every individual immigrant symmetric and ignore the cumulative impact of millions of them."

In the last minute of his speech, Governor Lamm wiped his brow. Profound silence followed. Finally he said, "Lastly, I would censor Victor Hanson Davis's book "Mexifornia." His book is dangerous. It exposes the plan to destroy America. If you feel America deserves to be destroyed, don't read that book."

There was no applause. A chilling fear quietly rose like an ominous cloud above every attendee at the conference. Every American in that room knew that everything Lamm enumerated was proceeding methodically, quietly, darkly, yet pervasively across the United States today.

Discussion is being suppressed. Over 100 languages are ripping the foundation of our educational system and national cohesiveness. Even barbaric cultures that practice female genital mutilation are growing as we celebrate 'diversity.' American jobs are vanishing into the Third World as corporations create a Third World in America - take note of California and other states - to date, ten million illegal aliens and growing fast. It is reminiscent of George Orwell's book "1984." In that story, three slogans are engraved in the Ministry of Truth building: "War is peace," "Freedom is slavery," and "Ignorance is strength." 

Governor Lamm walked back to his seat. It dawned on everyone at the conference that our nation and the future of this great democracy is deeply in trouble and worsening fast. If we don't get this immigration monster stopped, it will rage like a California wildfire and destroy everything in its path, especially The American Dream.


----------



## manu1959 (Oct 29, 2009)

I nominate this for.........post of the decade.........



bootneck said:


> 1 -
> 2 -
> 3 -
> 4 -
> ...


----------



## Terral (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Kyzr:



kyzr said:


> Your flight-77 & flight-93 blurbs are an insult to the victims, including many children, who were on those planes.



No. Kyzr coming here to pretend EMPTY HOLES equal crashed 100-ton Jetliners is an insult to the intelligence of this 911Truth Investigator and these USMB members and readers. This is a picture of an EMPTY HOLE:

My Flight 93 Topic:















Just how many pictures of the EMPTY HOLE would Kyzr cuckoo like to see? Take a look at this one taken in 1994 (here). Watch the short video and wake the hell up already . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-59kouBgO_s]Or Remain Perfectly Asleep![/ame]




kyzr said:


> Have you seen the movie "Flight 93"???  We all saw enough of what being naive can get us when dealing with terrorists.



In other words, Kyzr would rather base his 911Truth Investigation on what comes out of Hollywood! What a MORON confused . . . 

Thank you for helping to prove my original hypothesis 100 percent true!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM]Kyzr Saw The Flight 93 Movie!!! :0)[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## kyzr (Oct 29, 2009)

1. Your picture of an empty hole looks just like the crash site of any jet liner crash.  I remember the ValueJet one in FL that was carrying oxygen cannisters.  It was a hole just like that, except in a swamp.  Besides, there were eye witnesses that saw Flight 93 go down.  Your "evidence" is what?  Unrelated photos of different holes??

2. Here is a wiki for flight 93.  United Airlines Flight 93 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

3. Have you seen the movie "Flight 93"?  It was based on actual phone records of the victims.  All of whom are heroes.  Real heroes, not the Hollywood kind.  

4. Here is an article on the relatives who lost loved ones on flight 93: Relatives of Flight 93 victims say tape included 'screaming':

Only a moron would dispute a tragedy as serious as 9/11.


----------



## Terral (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Kyzr:



kyzr said:


> 1. Your picture of an empty hole looks just like the crash site of any jet liner crash.



Right. Again, thanks for helping make my case (#7) . . .  



kyzr said:


> I remember the ValueJet one in FL that was carrying oxygen cannisters.  It was a hole just like that, except in a swamp.



You are talking about *ValuJet 592* (Wiki), which was a DC-9 about half the size of a Boeing 757-200 Jetliner. Here are some pictures of the evidence that ValuJet 592 'did' crash:


















We have hangers filled with all kinds of Jetliner debris for a 50-ton Jetliner. Okay hotshot, so where are 'your' pictures of Flight 93 Debris, OR AA77 Debris? 

You are a Loyal Bushie/Obama DUPE confused without one clue. Welcome to the party . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## kyzr (Oct 29, 2009)

Remind me again what your point is?  That Flights 93 & 77 didn't happen?  That those people didn't die?  That the relatives didn't actually lose someone?  That you're not hallucinating??


----------



## Toro (Oct 29, 2009)

kyzr said:


> Remind me again what your point is?  That Flights 93 & 77 didn't happen?  That those people didn't die?  That the relatives didn't actually lose someone?  That you're not hallucinating??



They magically disappeared, as did all the people who were on the planes.

And the 136 documented witnesses who say they saw the plane slam into the Pentagon, the ones I posted many, many pages ago, they're lying and/or part of the cover-up.


----------



## Terral (Jan 24, 2010)

Greetings to All:



Terral said:


> While there are hundreds, if not thousands, of reasons that the USA is worthy of utter obliteration off the face of this earth, this Topic concerns the *Top Ten Reasons* for what is now the horizon:
> *
> Americans Are Naive, Foolish And Downright Stupid*
> 
> ...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=es9UYPHvNY4"]This guy 'does' understand the FED Fraud ...[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vONRX9Qwbg4]Gerald Celente Sees The 2010 Crash Coming[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## daveman (Aug 23, 2010)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> While there are hundreds, if not thousands, of reasons that the USA is worthy of utter obliteration off the face of this earth...



You first.


----------

